# Kaanapali Beach Club Closing because of Virus until April 30th



## Eileen A. (Mar 24, 2020)

Just received a message from Kaanapali Beach Club letting me know that they 
have cancelled all reservations thru April 30th.  Sure enough the points are now back in my account. 

Not sure what they are doing about the guests currently there. 
I know many Diamond owners spend weeks there when they visit. 

Anyone hearing any details about KBC or other Hawaii Timeshare Resorts?

Eileen


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 25, 2020)

I called Diamond today to cancel our 3 May booking at Ka'anapali Beach Club. They told me they were giving full points back only for bookings arriving up through 20 April. Were we to cancel today, we would lose half our points.


----------



## Eileen A. (Mar 25, 2020)

Do you have the annual cancellation insurance?  It is good for cancelling reservations more than 31 days out. 
It may be worth it to ask if you buy the insurance can you then cancel.  Maybe cheaper than losing points??
They did that for me two years ago and it worked out better. 

Or maybe as time progresses they will let us cancel May reservations. 
They did cancel my April 29th reservation and gave me back my points.


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 30, 2020)

bobpark56 said:


> I called Diamond today to cancel our 3 May booking at Ka'anapali Beach Club. They told me they were giving full points back only for bookings arriving up through 20 April. Were we to cancel today, we would lose half our points.



Actually, it's 30 April, not 20.


----------

